# Überwachung "sicheres" Signal



## Heiko1980 (26 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine externes Gerät, welches mir 2 sichere Ausgänge (24V DC) für ein Not-Halt Ereignis zur Verfügung stellt. Ich habe keine weiteren Informationen zu den Ausgängen, außer das der Hersteller garantiert (Doku / CE) das PLd erfüllt wird.
Ich würde diese Ausgänge gerne in meiner F-CPU auswerten (um ggf. die gesamt Anlage stillzusetzen).
Dabei habe ich das Problem, das die Signale LOW -> Not-Halt Ereignis FALSE (alles in Ordnung ) und HIGH -> Not-Halt Ereignis TRUE (jetzt besser anhalten). 
Das Signal wird Drahtgebunden geführt und aktuell ist NUR das Not-Halt Signal auf der Leitung (M12 4 polige Steckverbindung).
Für mich stellt sich jetzt die Frage wie kann ich SICHER überwachen ob die Verbindung steht? Im Prinzip hätte ich ja bei getrennter Leitung IMMER Not-Halt io (LOW Signal), egal ob das Kabel nicht gesteckt wurde oder beschädigt wurde (wobei das trennen eines Kanals bemerkt werden würde).
- Ich könnte eine andere Steckverbindung wählen und ein Kontrollsignal "gesteckt" senden (24V dauer) und entsprechend in der F-CPU verarbeiten.
- Ich könnte den Status des Not-Halt Signals (nicht sicher) über den BUS übertragen (Es steht kein sicherer Bus zur Verfügung) und entsprechend auswerten.
Erreiche / Erhalte ich dadurch den geforderten PL?
Hat jemand vlt. eine bessere Idee?


----------



## marscho (26 August 2022)

Hallo @Heiko1980,

mir stellt sich da zunächst mal eine Frage:
- Hast du ein Datenblatt oder einen Link oder was ähnliches zum angesprochenen Bauteil? Dass Not-Halt bei 0-Signal mit "OK" übermittelt wird, ist schonmal reichlich komisch.

DIN EN ISO 13850 4.3.3 schreibt für Not-Halt-Geräte (einzelne Taster):


> Ein elektrisches Not-Halt-Gerät muss das Prinzip der Zwangsöffnung mit mechanischer Verriegelungsfunktion anwenden.



Weiteres Stichwort: Drahtbruchsicherheit, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast! Im übrigen bringt dir eine "andere" Steckverbindung sogut wie nichts. Die Frage bleibt, warum liegt Schließer-Logik vor?


----------



## Elektriko (26 August 2022)

Ich denke er möchtet die 2 Signale im Nothalt-Kreis einbinden....(oder?)
Und negieren die 2 Inputs-Signale  (ich bin kein Programmierer)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Und negieren die 2 Inputs-Signale (ich bin kein Programmierer)


Und dann? Drahtbruchsicherheit?


----------



## Elektriko (26 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und dann? Drahtbruchsicherheit?


Ich habe laut gedacht.... Geht es nicht.... Wären in reihe mit den Öffner-Schaltelementen....


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2022)

Also ich kenne kein einziges Gerät, das so wie beschrieben arbeitet.
Gelegentlich gibt es antivalente Ausgänge ... Aber auch das ist bei so einer Anwendung eher selten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ich kenne kein einziges Gerät, das so wie beschrieben arbeitet.


Ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Missverständnis.


----------



## Heiko1980 (26 August 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten soweit.

Mir war bis dahin auch kein Gerät bekannt was die Funktion so ausführt.

Dem Hersteller ist auch bekannt das ich das so für Bockmist und nicht nutzbar halte. Er will es ändern. Seit Monaten 

Es handelt sich dabei um einen Robotercontroller... (Leichtbauroboter).

Es werden die lokalen Not-Halte am Controller und Panel klassisch eingesammelt und im Controller ausgewertet.

Der Controller bietet die Funktion diesen NotHalt auf sichere Ausgänge zu Mappen.
Das ist alles Hardcoded.
Der Vorschlag des Inverters kam schon sowohl vom Hersteller als meiner (nicht fachkundigen) Obrigkeit. Da muss man aber nicht ernsthaft drüber Diskutieren...

Bearbeitung:
Ich möchte die lokal eingesammelten, ausgewerteten Not-Halt Taster in meine Haupsteuerung (F-CPU) einbinden. Das verarbeiten der Signale (beide 0/beide 1 / antivalent) ist damit kein Problem. Ich habe einen Klemmer mir dem Drahtbruch und der Manipulationsmöglichkeit...


----------



## marscho (26 August 2022)

Heiko1980 schrieb:


> Dem Hersteller ist auch bekannt das ich das so für Bockmist und nicht nutzbar halte. Er will es ändern. Seit Monaten
> 
> Es handelt sich dabei um einen Robotercontroller... (Leichtbauroboter).
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Ich kann sagen, was ich tun würde:
Nochmalige Email an den Hersteller und den Vorgesetzten, dass man seine (starken) Zweifel hat, dass das so in Ordnung ist.

Man kann hier auch gerne mal DIN EN ISO 10218-1, 5.5.2 heranziehen (Das Zitat ist genau genommen aus Tabelle F.1, macht für die Bedeutung aber keinen Unterschied):


> Wenn ein Ausgangssignal für den Not-Halt vorgesehen ist, bleibt der Ausgang weiterhin in Funktion, wenn die Roboterenergie weggenommen wird. Andernfalls wird ein Not-Halt Signal ausgelöst.


Nun denken wir mal nach, was passiert, wenn beim Roboter der Hauptschalter ausgeschalten und danach dessen Not-Halt betätigt wird...

Im Zweifelsfall auch gerne die Konformitätserklärung der Robotersteuerung lesen, da wird die 10218 ja wohl auftauchen (oder auch nicht 😅)


----------



## Heiko1980 (26 August 2022)

Mit der Obrigkeit gibt es kein Problem, die konnte ich mit den ( oder ähnlichen) Argumenten  die ihr auch gebracht habt überzeugen das es so nicht geht. Es gibt aktuell eine Krückenlösung (die NotHalte sind stillgelegt / unzugänglich gemacht und durch separate 'externe' ersetzt). Ich suche nach einer elegantere und günstigeren Lösung. Hätte ja sein können das jemand sowas mal hatte und was schickes aus dem Hut zieht...


----------

